# Scooter Cam



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Anyone have experience with a Scooter Cam? I'm looking for a new sewer camera and want to keep my options open, I'll probably end up with a Seesnake, but see the Scooter Cam in the Cleaner mag every month and didn't know if anyone has used one before. 

http://tvinspection.com/


----------



## tungsten plumb (Apr 15, 2010)

What happened to the Vu-rite?


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

I met the owner of the Scooter, and he and I talked about his build. He started off making his first units from off the shelf parts, and pretty much still does. 

At the trade show when Seasnake units were sold by DeepSee, the DeepSee folk would take the seesnake camera and beat it on the concrete floor. When I asked the scooter guy, Spartan, Serco, Radio Detection, and General to do the same they all said "Are you crazy? That would break it.". The next year at the trade show Scooter had a camera that was not attached to anything and they were beating it on the floor. I asked to hook it up so we can see it work. The guy claimed he forgot the interconnect cable.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

tungsten plumb said:


> What happened to the Vu-rite?


Pretty much been giving me too many problems to keep it as my cameram, need something more reliable.


----------



## tungsten plumb (Apr 15, 2010)

Will said:


> Pretty much been giving me too many problems to keep it as my cameram, need something more reliable.


Wow that sucks I had heard good things about them.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

It was a great camera until about a year or so ago, that is when the problems showed up.


----------



## tungsten plumb (Apr 15, 2010)

Will said:


> It was a great camera until about a year or so ago, that is when the problems showed up.


only camera I have experience with is the general geneye 3 I'm in the market for a new camera myself. I was looking at mytanas


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

I was thinking MyTana too, but they never returned my email. Guess they aren't interested in selling a camera....


----------



## tungsten plumb (Apr 15, 2010)

Dumb a$$ salesmen


----------



## retired rooter (Dec 31, 2008)

tungsten plumb said:


> only camera I have experience with is the general geneye 3 I'm in the market for a new camera myself. I was looking at mytanas


 GEN-EYE 2 was my first and best IMHO!!!


----------



## tungsten plumb (Apr 15, 2010)

retired rooter said:


> GEN-EYE 2 was my first and best IMHO!!!


General gets alot of hate for some reason but I've had alot of general products and they get the job done. The mini rooter needed more balls but Ive used the drain rooter ph everyday for years.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

I like General overall, but I got some bad memories of the mini rooter....


----------



## tungsten plumb (Apr 15, 2010)

Yeah i remember a kitchen drain clogged with egg shells and the damn mini rooter couldnt bust through


----------



## plumber101us (Feb 25, 2013)

I used a scooter cam when I worked for Young's before they went out of business it seemed to work good no problems that I know of with it


----------



## droptopgt (Dec 17, 2008)

Will said:


> Pretty much been giving me too many problems to keep it as my cameram, need something more reliable.


What problems are you having with your VU-Rite? I have a Vu-Rite mini and its been great so far, just turn on the power switch and it's good to go. My Ridgid microdrain was used less than 10 times and it no longer powered up and is in the shop...


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

droptopgt said:


> What problems are you having with your VU-Rite? I have a Vu-Rite mini and its been great so far, just turn on the power switch and it's good to go. My Ridgid microdrain was used less than 10 times and it no longer powered up and is in the shop...


I can't speak for there mini or updated mainline camera. I have there original design Mainline camera. Camera head had to be replaced, constant flicker, poor electrical has been the main issues. Also there laptop unit has never worked for me, nonstop problems with it. It works with an old TV though...


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

My VU-Rite just went in for repairs same flickering lights go out and still no distance counter was told was a few coming in a few months now 5 years later:whistling2:
Scooter is OK used them years ago very basic no counter stiff push rod.
Not a fan of their camera head guides.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Seems like SeeSnake or Mytana is the way to go. Wish I would have saved up longer and went that route. I'd get the VU-Rite fixed and use it tell you can afford a Ridgid or Mytana. I had my camera head replaced on my VU-Rite and it work fine for over a year after the repair.


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

Will said:


> Seems like SeeSnake or Mytana is the way to go. Wish I would have saved up longer and went that route. I'd get the VU-Rite fixed and use it tell you can afford a Ridgid or Mytana. I had my camera head replaced on my VU-Rite and it work fine for over a year after the repair.


Seems that's the way to go Both are nice. I think the Mytana is more affordable to repair than Ridgid. I think a 200' mytana push rod is only $800 and a ridged is like $2,000


----------

